# How much do passengers care about drivers rating



## mcxvmc (Sep 16, 2018)

In your experience how much does passenger care about the drivers rating? Does the driver ratings correlate with tips, how passenger rate you, etc?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There isn't one universal answer for this. Some riders care and others do not. If its a late night bar crowd (and they are drunk) then they don't care and may not even look, just happy to get a ride. If it's a man or men then they probably don't care, never had a man even mention my rating. If it's a female then they _might_ care. Some feel vulnerable with Uber, not knowing the driver (stranger) and feel better when its a driver with a high rating. The only pax who have ever commented on my rating, profile, and comments are women. I have a high rating and have _occasionally_ had a woman tell me that they looked at my driver's profile. If they see you have given a lot of rides and have a high rating they seem to feel less apprehensive. However, I don't think a rating in and of itself correlates in tips. Good ride experiences correlate in tips.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I think they care in certain situations. I never look at it for my own uber rides.. but will call for rides for my gf or mom and always check and have cancelled rides right away when they seemed off or to low. Same with airport rides if I need one. But otherwise for the majority.. I doubt anyone looks or cares


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rule of thumb: People DO NOT care about anything except how much they're paying. 

When you go to a restaurant and your servers picture is on the "employee of the month" plaque, do you care? Of course not. Nobody cares except the person involved. We just want the best deal. Rideshare is no different.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

mcxvmc said:


> In your experience how much does passenger care about the drivers rating? Does the driver ratings correlate with tips, how passenger rate you, etc?


Zero. Yes. Yes.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Sure... 24 5 stars here.. a **** gave me 1 star from god knows where and dropped me to 4.84... so those 24 ppl are wrong only the ********* that gave me 1 star lol

This uber rating is just a way to force you to extremly high service under cheap payment.
Fk this.
Im myself like or not, giving a damn for this rating


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

ROTA said:


> Im myself like or not, giving a damn for this rating


i agree 100%. whether being a rider or driver. I don't cater to people too much.. no ass kissing.. just quality service and then whatever they think. Though not going to lie that I harp on the ratings a bit but in the end it won't change me or make me kiss ass more. It's a discount car ride as it is at a higher quality level than deserved. And i tip great as a rider and very heavily when I'm drunk or it deserves more


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

If i request as a passenger, i dont give a crap whats the driver rating i actually laught ..i know how pathetic is, just 1 bad rating and it drop him drasticly so who cares.. not even god pleases everyonei always give the maximum tip allowed on the end screen.
This job is not making anybody rich why would i screw up even more who is out there doing abit of money? people should have more common sense


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

lately as a rider when i tip, if it isnt cash, i hold the phone up to them and show them i tipped. I know a lot of people here disagree with that but I've been stiffed by extremely praising and nice pax and so I do question when people say it. I don't want to leave the driver with any doubt that I did and let them drive away immediately happy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

About 1-5% of my riders notice my "really high" rating and comment on it. I don't think it necessarily results in more tips. It does however seem to result in 5*. (A self reinforcing cycle). I notice this too: if I pick up a pax with a bad rating, I will tend to look for the reason during the trip and give them 4* or less.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I believe that a potential pax is more likely to care (aka discriminate) about your name, pic, and time to pickup. Since every driver is rated 4.7+, it really doesn't matter unless you are an outlier.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I know my 4.96 on both Uber and Lyft likely helps at least a bit. Probably is true that it is women that tend to notice my rating more often, but I've noticed other Uber or Lyft drivers that are pax tend to notice it the quickest. If someone verbally mentions your rating it's possible they are a driver.

I remember a lady pax I picked up that was also a Lyft driver. She instantly went "wow your rating is so high, how do you keep it that high? I remember I had a decent rating until I told a pax I wasn't feeling in the mood to talk and then they dinged me for professionalism". I told her that I just simply make sure I talk to people. If they wanna talk I talk back. Customers feel that once they are paying they should get as much money's worth as possible and if they are talking to you it's probably because they want to be entertained with socialization and if you deny that they'll ding you. If the opposite happens and they dont wanna talk then I'm quiet. Either way I almost always chat up the pax a bit when the ride starts to get a feel for if they want to talk. Only time I stay quiet is real early morning or late night weekdays Mon -Thur.

I even got a ride compliment message where a girl mentioned that she loved how seemingly nice I was, but wished I talked a bit more. Likely was a pax who wasn't talking much herself, but wanted me to start and go at it. Either way she didn't use it against me as I didn't say yes or no to talking so she appreciated that I kept the window open despite being quiet.

Basically you'll probably get some small perks or post ride compliments from the pax if your rating is high, but other than that all that really matters is if you're activated or deactivated. Some people who have really high ratings probably pick up too many cheap fares and some people who have 4.7 ratings probably just run the system a bit and aren't as chatty. I hear Uber supposedly forces you into driver improvement if your rating gets too low so you'd probably know if it got too low one way or the other.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Women care 
Men don't


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I recently had an entitled paxhole who texted me with......2*.......implying he'll do that because I won't break the law and pick him up at the wrong place at our airport. He didn't walk to schlep it up stairs to departures.

Well, I have an even greater power......CANCEL.


----------

